# 2 week wait anyone?



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi! Dh and I dtd yesterday. It's the first time he didn't pull out (he said he doesn't want anymore-but lately has started thinking maybe he would). I'm SOOOO EXCITED I can't even think straight!!!! I conceived both of my kids on cd13. Yesterday was cd13! Anyway, I know I probably won't conceive on the first time trying, but I can always hope right?! So, anyone else on the 2 wk. wait? Just the thought that I _could_ be pg again is so incredible to me. I really didn't think I'd have another, like I wanted to. Oh my God, I'm floating on Cloud 9! Send some baby dust my way!


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

Yay! My first tww just started today on CD15.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm 5 days into my 2 ww. As you can tell from my chart we couldn't have physically bd'd more than we did lol. So I'm really REALLY hoping it worked. My boobs have been killing me for 3-4 days now...they always hurt right after I ovulate BUT they never hurt this bad this soon so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

There's a huge 2ww thread in the trying to conceive sub-forum btw.


----------



## Shawna N (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes same situation for us too. Day 13! We will see what happens.


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know what CD it is, but I know i ovulated yesterday or today for the first time after my baby was born 8 months ago and I am waiting to see if i truely did conceive....


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

AHHH... it's so hard waiting!!!!!
shawna n: if you're 13 dpo, you could probably test today! Good luck!


----------



## kristenyostdc (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, that's me!! Well, I just looked at an ovulation calculator and realized that I probably ovulated yesterday and dh and I dtd yesterday morning and the day before. I have a strange feeling that I will be pregnant this month! Wasn't really on purpose, but we did want another one some time soon. Maybe sooner then we thought! I felt like I ovulated yesterday. I always have pain on one side when an egg pops out and I had that yesterday! So, I guess this is my first day!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I had a weird month and I'm pretty positive I o'ed SUPER early. We had dtd one night and I woke up starting to feel "wet" the next day....oops. I haven't been temping but we use FAM. Even still, I usually make DH use a condom but I was being nice this month LOL so if I am pg it was truly meant to be!!! I could have O'ed a day later than I put on my chart, so I think I'll wait one more day before testing. I'm not quite ready to be trying for another yet, but it would still be so exciting to have another on the way! It's a long shot but usuall I am spotting by now so it has me thinking! http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2aa4d


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

those who know already, what are the results????


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

Check out my reply on the TWW thread or the "false positive" thread.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Not pregnant!


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

True Blue....


----------

